# Ruger 204 dies for sale



## Xbassman (Dec 5, 2021)

Used Lee 204 Ruger die set with inst , dipper n shell holder. Extra sizing die included, full tube of case lube and small amount of projectiles. Notice each die has a collet included, total of 4. Makes die adjustment easy with Lee press. These cost about $25. Price of $50 includes shipping to you. Money order or ? Payment method. Call me after 12 noon. Might be from Texas, but love ND & NDSU. 254-729-2633 info.


----------



## DonRPonce (Dec 15, 2021)

Is this still available for sale or sold out?


----------



## Xbassman (Dec 5, 2021)

Yes, still have them and the Hornady projectiles which are included.
Dennis in Texas
Semper Paratus


----------



## Xbassman (Dec 5, 2021)

Assume u reload. I have an interesting product I use as case lube...outside the box.


----------



## Xbassman (Dec 5, 2021)

Had a buyer....but it went South. Dies are still avail.


----------

